# My TWW sypmtoms (pregnant)



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

I wanted to post these here for anyone curious.

This was our first cycle not really trying and not preventing. We only BDed one time (cd12) and I suspected ovulation on cd13/14, probably more like cd13 based on cm with cd14 being 1DPO. Since we weren't officially trying I decided to track my symptoms which was new for me I never bothered to track the TWW before, it was very interesting! I hope it helps someone.

*Early this cycle*: I noticed EWCM that started shortly after my bleeding stopped.

*02/01/11: CD12*
-Sex in the evening.

*02/03/11: CD14*
-Started noticing yesterday my EWish CM was drying up. TMI: Although I'm not having the EWCM anymore I am noticing a much thicker, whitish, discharge though the amount seems less. I looked it up and the sites said this is after ovulation discharge. Interesting, eh? I am considering today 1DPO because of that....but really I don't know when exactly I ovulated.
-Overnight last night I started with ovulation pain and it's turned into the worst ovulation pain I've had since my cycles returned with Kadie at 13 1/2 months.

*02/04/11: CD15*
-O pain stuck around all day and started to go away late yesterday.

*02/07/11: CD18*
-Woke up overnight feeling like my lower abdomen was burning like I'd done a lot of sit-ups or something.

*02/08/11: CD19*
-Lower abdomen burning went away sometime after the morning hours.

*02/09/11: CD20*
-Woke up with headache this morning, peaked to almost a migraine about mid-day. I remember see visual disturbances, lots of light and shape shifting--auras--which are common with my migraines at times. I was dozing on and off all day today, thankfully the younger ones behaved for the most part. Typically I would have called Daddy home but that was not possible today. I woke up for good mid-afternoon and although MIGRAINE is gone, a headache still lingers. Typically my migraines are related to hormones so either I'm pregnant or going through some nasty PMS and I'll get my period sooner rather than later.
-Nausea may or may not be related to migraine. Started before migraine peaked in severity.
-Noticed this afternoon that I am very wet down there, which doesn't help me any because I don't normally notice later cycle CM....or bother noticing any CM typically, lol.
-Dream about conception (overnight 9th/10th)

*02/11/11: CD22*
-Today I felt like my period was going to come any second. Started with horrible lower back pain this morning. It was so bad I had to walk really, really stiff. It hurt to move, I was walking like John Wayne going a snail's pace. 
-I actually put on a pad because I felt wet and worried that it might start early (nothing so far). 
-I put on my Baltic amber (trying not to take Motrin, just in case) and that seemed to helped the back pain for the most part but I traded it for lower abdomen cramping and ache which has lasted all day. In addition to that I have a dull/ache/burning toward my right hip. I'm about ready to take a hot shower to see if that helps with the pain and then I am laying down.
-Do I feel pregnant? No. I feel like AF is coming and she is going to be a major bee-itch this month!

*02/12/11: CD23** (10 days past assumed ovulation)*
-Lower back pain on and off all day today, more on than off. Lower abdominal burning and dull ache on and off all day also. I seriously told Daddy that I was wearing stretchy pants tomorrow just to keep the pressure of my jeans off my tender abdomen. I almost called Uncle and took Motrin, I told myself if I felt I couldn't manage I would take some, but I was able to manage. 
-Acne, which is common for me this time of the month.
-Diarrhea today and yesterday which could be common for me around this time of the month or unrelated to my cycle at all.
-Extreme thirst. I've had about 60 oz of water today and I really feel like I need to drink more. That's really the only completely off the wall symptom I'm having...everything else is very AF-like.

*02/13/11: CD24*
-I felt great today! Other than the thirst and a very minor unsettled stomach I felt superb which was great because we were so.busy! We made more in 5 hours today than we made in twice that last Sunday....whoa! 
-Daddy accused my of "shoveling" my food which I don't normally do. Once he called me on it I realized I _was_ shoveling because I was _starving_!

*02/14/11: CD25*
-Felt pretty good. No cramping or pain, milk unsettled stomach. Happy Valentine's Day!
-Hungry!

*02/15/11: CD26* *(13 days passed assumed ovulation)*
-Thanks to a couple POAS-pushers in WTTC and the fact that I have been ferociously hungry the last couple of days I decided to get the cheapest test Walmart had while we were there yesterday evening. I peed, put it down, watched the pee move across it...negative, Nada, no line. It worked it's way across the control line and then it looked like something was appearing in the test window. At first it looked grey, like an evap, but considering it wasn't even 3 minutes yet I watched it and was shocked when I realized it was fat and pink...the same shade and thickness as the test line.








Even though it's faint it's definitely a BFP, I think a lot of it has to do with the Equate brand test because the - line was the same shade. It's gotten darker the longer it sits to dry but I will be testing again today, with a more reputable test, and probably again at some point in the next few days too just to check and double check.

*02/16/11: CD27*
-BFP on a First Response test at about 8:15 this evening-no doubt about it now!

















*02/17/11: CD28*
-FMU bfp this AM on First Response. Here's is yesterday's (dried) compared to this morning's.








-Lots of lower abdomen achy feelings today. It's been common for me the last two pregnancy. I have a dull ache over on my left side so I'm assuming that's the side I ovulated from this time around...very tender!
-Lots of white discharge today too, feels like AF has come but it's not.


----------



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new bfp and thanks for sharing your symptoms. It is very helpful.


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh I'm happy to hear that I'm not the only one experiencing crazy symptoms! I'm still not sure if it's just getting off the hormonal BC or if it's something more, but it's helpful to know that I'm not crazy! I swear I started having weird symptoms within a couple days of ovulating!


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

Congratulations! That's wonderful! I am nearing the end of my 2WW and it has been very strange. So I very much enjoyed reading your symptoms. With my earlier pregnancies I didn't have many symptoms. This past week or so, the lower abdomen feelings have been very interesting, making me wonder, but every hpt has been negative. Well, a week from now I should know one way or the other.


----------



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

Good luck ladies!


----------



## skyemama81 (Apr 9, 2011)

First of all, congratulations of your BFP!! I too, appreciate reading your symptoms. I am smack in the middle of the 2WW and the days just can't go fast enough for me. I'm having weird symptoms, but since the last baby caught me by surprise, I am having trouble remembering everything that happened before I suspected I needed to test. I am exhausted, but not as much as I usually am during the first trimester, moody, weepy, tender breasts and stomach slightly unsettled. I'm right there with you with the back pain though! I really thought maybe I was going crazy. I have had back pain since I suspect that I ovulated!! None of the symptoms I have are any worse than they usually are when I have PMS and am waiting for AF to hurry up and get here. My husband is leaving town this week and he won't be home until the evening that AF is due/I am ready to take a test.... which adds to my stress about it all. One minute I am absolutely convinced I am pregnant with my 4th, the next minute I just know it could never happen. I too have been starving! But then it could be AF... argggghhh!! So frustrating!! I am hoping for a BFP, but I sure wish Sunday would hurry itself up and get here so I could stop obsessing over whether or not I am! Thanks again for posting this!


----------



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

I hope you got good news yesterday!


----------

